# I hate it when a hotel......



## Keith P. (Oct 20, 2011)

I am creating a master list of some of the biggest issues that irks people on a regular basis. Please indicate when you reply whether this was a branded property or not, and if the issue appeared to be a one time thing, or something you have experienced at several of their properties.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2011)

presume the man is paying/in charge
many hotels


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2011)

"don't do" vegi breakfasts
or you just have to do with tomatoes, beans and mushrooms, hash browns if lucky
again, many hotels


----------



## Keith P. (Oct 20, 2011)

I can


ddraig said:


> presume the man is paying/in charge
> many hotels


I can see how that could be a nuisance. I find that whenever I go out to eat that the server always looks to me for approval and bring me the check, essentially ignoring my wife. Not very modern in their thinking. This is especially annoying when out a business dinner with mixed sex guests.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Charge you for porn films
Don't allow hookers


----------



## Keith P. (Oct 20, 2011)

ddraig said:


> "don't do" vegi breakfasts
> or you just have to do with tomatoes, beans and mushrooms, hash browns if lucky
> again, many hotels


are you speaking of vegan breakfast options?


----------



## Keith P. (Oct 20, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Charge you for porn films
> Don't allow hookers


they charge you if you want to watch the Lion King, why shouldn't they charge you for other titles?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Do they charge for The Lion King? 
They charged me for 'She Lies on Thing' so it is possible.


----------



## Corax (Oct 20, 2011)

Odd start for a new member.  What's this for?


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 20, 2011)

op smells of spam


----------



## Corax (Oct 20, 2011)

Indeed...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Porn spam


----------



## Keith P. (Oct 20, 2011)

Not a spammer....free lance hospitality blogger looking for content suggestions. Looking to see what are the things hotels are doing to anger their guests, and what might be a larger issue that isnt being picked up on yet. The vegi breakfast is a great example of how hotels are fully keying in on this growing demographic. So many places are going green in their service and adding organic items to their menus, but are they overlooking breakfast?


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 20, 2011)

pm us a link to your blog


----------



## Maggot (Oct 20, 2011)

Keith P. said:


> The vegi breakfast is a great example of how hotels are fully keying in on this growing demographic.


What's that in English?


----------



## Corax (Oct 20, 2011)

Keith P. said:


> Not a spammer....free lance hospitality blogger looking for content suggestions. Looking to see what are the things hotels are doing to anger their guests, and what might be a larger issue that isnt being picked up on yet. The vegi breakfast is a great example of how hotels are fully keying in on this growing demographic. So many places are going green in their service and adding organic items to their menus, but are they overlooking breakfast?


Fair enough.  It may have been better to be up front about your motivation though.


wayward bob said:


> pm us a link to your blog


No, _*Post*_ a link to your blog.


----------



## Keith P. (Oct 20, 2011)

in development, will share here when published.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 20, 2011)

Corax said:


> No,_*Post*_ a link to your blog.



no. _that_ would be spam


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

I am a freelance poster. What do I get paid?


----------



## Keith P. (Oct 20, 2011)

Maggot said:


> What's that in English?


There are a growing number of people who are trying to eat better, especially when they dine out and while more and more places are adding vegetarian items to their menus, they are missing a vegan option, and overlooking that breakfast should also have some more vegan or at least vegetarian friendly options.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2011)

i hate it when they get angry with you for shitting the bed. what else are hotel beds for? i'm not gonna shit in my own bed, am i?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2011)

Keith P. said:


> are you speaking of vegan breakfast options?


no just straight forward vegi breakfasts
have had a no from a marriot, a best western and an independent (even though i was there all week)

also one that presumed i was paying also presumed we'd arrived by car and asked me if i wanted it parking, as in "can i park your car sir"
St Davids Hotel Cardiff Bay, rude and stuck up


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 20, 2011)

Keith P. said:


> There are a growing number of people who are trying to eat better, especially when they dine out and while more and more places are adding vegetarian items to their menus, they are missing a vegan option, and overlooking that breakfast should also have some more vegan or at least vegetarian friendly options.



Why should it? Why shouldn't the person with dietary requirements check in advance? And eating in your hotel isn't dining out is it?


----------



## Keith P. (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry to


Orang Utan said:


> i hate it when they get angry with you for shitting the bed. what else are hotel beds for? i'm not gonna shit in my own bed, am i?


Little inappropriate don't you think?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2011)

Keith P. said:


> Sorry to
> 
> Little inappropriate don't you think?


i know, they should keep quiet, accept the large tip and change the sheets. and mattress.
and carpet.
and the wallpaper.


----------



## Keith P. (Oct 20, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> Why should it? Why shouldn't the person with dietary requirements check in advance? And eating in your hotel isn't dining out is it?


People don't always get to choose where they stay or eat. Whether they are at hotel for a conference or attending a event at a restaurant, they don't get to choose the menu. Whether it be a dietary choice or restrictions from a food allergy, kitchens need to allow for some flexibility in meeting the needs of their guests. To make it easier for the kitchen staff and the guest, having a vegetarian item on the menu is just good business. It isn't like the items aren't on hand already and any good cook should be able to make something from the menu items already being used, so it wouldn't be an added expense.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't get what is meant by a veggie breakfast, when I would imagine most hotels offer toast, fruit, cereal etc. even if it's not under the guise of a continental breakfast? Where's the issue? Even in countries that tend to lay the remains of an animal on your table for breakfast have workarounds.. can't see it's an issue at all.

Your mention of mixed sex guests though must be an issue.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 20, 2011)

....don't look kindly on the taking of lunch fixings from the £12.50 breakfast buffet


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2011)

£12.50!  They should allow us to take the fixings for lunch, and not tell us that we are 'spoiling it for everybody else'


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> Why should it? Why shouldn't the person with dietary requirements check in advance? And eating in your hotel isn't dining out is it?


i did check in advance and there were a few vegies in our party
not difficult to get it in for the next day when we were staying there all week is it?
also, is a hotel not supposed to provide for its guests?  it's just lazy


paulhackett said:


> I don't get what is meant by a veggie breakfast, when I would imagine most hotels offer toast, fruit, cereal etc. even if it's not under the guise of a continental breakfast? Where's the issue? Even in countries that tend to lay the remains of an animal on your table for breakfast have workarounds.. can't see it's an issue at all.
> 
> Your mention of mixed sex guests though must be an issue.


so vegies don't deserve a hot breakfast??? there is the issue
what do you think the workarounds are then? like i said, plenty of times i have had to just have beans tomoato and mushroom, not good enough.
again not really difficult to have a few vegi sausages or burgers knocking about is it? even if they are just linda's


----------



## Greebo (Oct 20, 2011)

Not having any clear idea of how accessible the hotel (including entrance and dining areas) is for a given set of limitations.

If you can't even be certain that there aren't steps outside the entrance, why should I believe your opinion that the hotel is well-run?  And if you can't tell me for certain that you've got a double room which can be reached without using any stairs at all, why would I risk turning up with a walking-disabled husband?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

A better way of researching hotels might be to watch stand up comedians. They do a lot of staying in hotels.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 20, 2011)

ddraig said:


> presume the man is paying/in charge
> many hotels



The man is in charge.


----------



## mr steev (Oct 20, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> I don't get what is meant by a veggie breakfast, when I would imagine most hotels offer toast, fruit, cereal etc. even if it's not under the guise of a continental breakfast? Where's the issue? Even in countries that tend to lay the remains of an animal on your table for breakfast have workarounds.. can't see it's an issue at all.


 
The few times I've stayed in hotels I can't say I've been irked by the lack of a veggie breakfast. Like you say, there's usually plenty of cereals, toast, fruit, beans etc. Then again, if the price includes breakfast it's slightly unfair that a meat eater can get a huge full english and a veggie gets beans on toast.

I don't think veggies should have to book in advance. There are enough of us around and if hotels will gladly take our money then they should go to the effort of providing some decent food


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2011)

Just to let people know that Saros research are paying £65 for hotel research at the moment.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 20, 2011)

I hate it when a hotel that has a person on the night desk gets pissed up out the bar and locks all the downstairs doors and goes to sleep in the back office so soundly that three lots of guests have to start working out ways to break out before an hour later another manager arrives to let us out. Paramount Hotel, of Mansfield Road, Nottingham - I salute you.


----------



## mr steev (Oct 20, 2011)

Thinking back to the last time I stayed in a hotel... when they turn the main lights on in the bar just because they're getting ready to serve breakfast


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 20, 2011)

When they allow market researchers into the bar. The last thing you want is some horrid little creature with a clipboard sidling up to you when you've just settled down with a fizzy drink and some japanese rice crackers.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 20, 2011)

When their only breakfast option is an as-much-as-you-like affair with a price to suit; forcing you to either starve or be a greedy bastard in order to get your money's worth.

Premier Inn. York.


----------



## Corax (Oct 20, 2011)

I hate it when a place claims to provide 'excellent service' but the receptionist refuses to do 'extras'.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 20, 2011)

I do not like paying €60 for the pleasure of having an 11am morning crap interupted by a cleaner who knocked on the door about 2 seconds after opening. Belushi's - Berlin.

I do not like 11am check-outs unless it's a cheap hostel.

I do not like increased rates on busy weekends.

I do not like powdered orange juice and stale cornflakes for breakfast.

I do not like 90% of the hotels I have to use.

I really don't like bathrooms I can't stand-up in to wipe my arse.

Hotels are shit basically. Good hotels at a fair price are few and far between.

I like the one I am in now. It's shit cheap. Mouldy wall. Telly doesn't work. I can't wash my face without head-butting the shelf above the sink. But, I like everything else.


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 20, 2011)

Where the maids fold the corners up on the toilet roll.  Your trying to enjoy a shit in peace and then the folds - it's all just a bit too personal.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 21, 2011)

I think that a new poster doing market research is taking from, rather than adding to the boards. The giveaway is that th OP is a question. Let's give more credence to those with ideas rather than questioners.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 21, 2011)

When the only English TV stations are BBC World or CNN International.

The  BBC techno-euro-asian crossover theme just reminds me or boring confrences in foreign countries.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 21, 2011)

When you turn on the jacuzzi setting on the bath and loads of pubes from previous tennants appear.


----------



## elfman (Oct 21, 2011)

This is more relevant to 'hotels' in Hong Kong but they are often quite hard to find. Like they are in some block of flats where the owner had just converted a couple of flats into a makeshift hotel and the toilet is actually inside the shower. To be honest, all I'm bothered about is a place to sleep, but I just wish they'd make them a bit easier to find. Also, the ones where there are about 20 'hotels' inside one building and you have to wait for about 10 mins at peak times to use an elevator for your room on the 10th floor.

I'm not too fussy though. Cheaper the better for me.

Edit: some of these places call themselves hostels but some call themselves hotels


----------



## Fuchs66 (Oct 21, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> The man is in charge.


I like to think I am


----------



## rover07 (Oct 21, 2011)

More towels.

There are never enough towels.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2011)

More pillows.

There are never enough pillows.


----------



## rover07 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thats true, I always sleep with 2 pillows. Why have just 1 per person.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2011)

More UHT milk cartons in the fridge.

There are never enough UHT milk cartons in the fridge.


----------



## rover07 (Oct 21, 2011)

More of those little packets of 2 digestive biscuits.

There are never enough biscuits to go with the tea.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Oct 21, 2011)

Looking at some of the points made (especially the one about allowing hookers) may I recommend this place:

http://www.corinthia.com/en/StPetersburg/about-the-hotel/our-hotel/?gclid=CImMn4KH-asCFQNYmAodRQs0lg

if someone else is paying of course 

Mmmmm caviar on blinis for breakfast (and back then it included Beluga)


----------



## rover07 (Oct 21, 2011)

People shagging loudly all night.

Im trying to sleep. This is a hotel not a brothel.


----------



## elfman (Oct 21, 2011)

Fuchs66 said:


> Looking at some of the points made (especially the one about allowing hookers) may I recommend this place:
> 
> http://www.corinthia.com/en/StPetersburg/about-the-hotel/our-hotel/?gclid=CImMn4KH-asCFQNYmAodRQs0lg
> 
> ...



I've recently found out that where I live is like the prostitute capital of southern China and you can even get them from some of the hotels. I had no idea of this and its not obvious at all to outsiders but all the Chinese people know about it.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Oct 21, 2011)

rover07 said:


> People shagging loudly all night.
> 
> Im trying to sleep. This is a hotel not a brothel.


Sorry


----------



## Fuchs66 (Oct 21, 2011)

elfman said:


> I've recently found out that where I live is like the prostitute capital of southern China and you can even get them from some of the hotels. I had no idea of this and its not obvious at all to outsiders but all the Chinese people know about it.


In the Corinthia they tend to lounge around in the reception area sipping drinks, very high class looking too, and ambush their unsuspecting victims as they're waiting for the lift.


----------



## miss direct (Oct 21, 2011)

charge different prices for different nationalities.


----------



## elfman (Oct 21, 2011)

Fuchs66 said:


> In the Corinthia they tend to lounge around in the reception area sipping drinks, very high class looking too, and ambush their unsuspecting victims as they're waiting for the lift.



I've not spotted them in the hotels here but I think you go for a 'massage' to get them. I know I've been for a massage at one of the parlours where they offered the extras, so I'm guessing its the same deal...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 21, 2011)

Keith P. said:


> The vegi breakfast is a great example of how hotels are fully keying in on this growing demographic. So many places are going green in their service and adding organic items to their menus, but are they overlooking breakfast?



Veggie isn't the same as green, or organic though.
It's this kind of mentality that means Vegetarians are often left with wholemeal vegetable crumble, when they really want double egg and chips.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Oct 21, 2011)

miss direct said:


> charge different prices for different nationalities.


In a hotel like that I think the price is the same for everybody regardless, I think the cheapest offer I had was $200


----------



## miss direct (Oct 21, 2011)

in a hotel like what, sorry?


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 21, 2011)

mr steev said:


> The few times I've stayed in hotels I can't say I've been irked by the lack of a veggie breakfast. Like you say, there's usually plenty of cereals, toast, fruit, beans etc. Then again, if the price includes breakfast it's slightly unfair that a meat eater can get a huge full english and a veggie gets beans on toast.
> 
> I don't think veggies should have to book in advance. There are enough of us around and if hotels will gladly take our money then they should go to the effort of providing some decent food



I wouldn't expect a full English if I was in the UK let alone abroad - breakfasts tend to be simplistic in general for people, or if they're the buffet, then there are enough options except for the uber fussy.

But how does a hotel gauge how many of its' guests are or would like veggie options if they don't ask or aren't told? How many days can sausages be put back on the hot plate?

As for hot options, there's eggs, porridge, toast, hot drinks.. I don't get how a veggie feels they're being 'had' in any way - certainly at breakfast.

Two singles pushed together and called a double is a bit off


----------



## rover07 (Oct 21, 2011)

miss direct said:


> in a hotel like what, sorry?



*snigger*


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2011)

Hotels that use margarine instead of butter


----------



## Fuchs66 (Oct 21, 2011)

miss direct said:


> in a hotel like what, sorry?


In a hotel that has customers who can afford to pay the high prices for the rooms.

E2A that's actually probably why they were pouncing at the lifts, to be sure you had a room there.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Oct 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hotels that use margarine instead of butter


No there was a choice butter, margarine or beluga caviar


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 21, 2011)

That charges you to use the towels while having the audacity to charge you £120 per night.  Best western, Oslo FYI.


----------



## Corax (Oct 21, 2011)

I hate it when the porter comes into your room whilst you're asleep, stabs you in the neck, and molests your still-warm corpse. That's really annoying.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 21, 2011)

Fuchs66 said:


> Looking at some of the points made (especially the one about allowing hookers) may I recommend this place:
> 
> http://www.corinthia.com/en/StPetersburg/about-the-hotel/our-hotel/?gclid=CImMn4KH-asCFQNYmAodRQs0lg
> 
> ...



oooh i have stayed in that chain in London

well happy i wasnt paying mind you.


----------



## mr steev (Oct 21, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> I wouldn't expect a full English if I was in the UK let alone abroad - breakfasts tend to be simplistic in general for people, or if they're the buffet, then there are enough options except for the uber fussy.
> 
> But how does a hotel gauge how many of its' guests are or would like veggie options if they don't ask or aren't told? How many days can sausages be put back on the hot plate?h
> 
> As for hot options, there's eggs, porridge, toast, hot drinks.. I don't get how a veggie feels they're being 'had' in any way - certainly at breakfast.



Because comparing a cooked breakfast of eggs, beans, toms, mushrooms and hash browns with the same plus bacon, sausage, blackpudding etc means that the meat eater is getting more. Maybe if the price includes breakfast the veggie should get a discount 

There are about half a million people in the uk who don't eat meat (plus loads more 'meat-reducers'). I think that's a big enough demographic not to be considered freaks or fussy eaters that need to book in advance. How much fruit or beans or whatever does a hotel throw away every day? I'm sure they can cover the cost of a couple of veggie sausages


----------



## punchdrunkme (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Porn spam



Spam porn though is obviously an entirely different matter.


----------



## punchdrunkme (Oct 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Hotels that use margarine instead of butter



Anybody that uses margarine instead of butter tbf. Lifes just too short.....


----------



## Wolveryeti (Oct 24, 2011)

When you shit in the bidet and they don't see the funny side. Guys - come on!


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 24, 2011)

Charging extra for internet access *really* fucks me off.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 24, 2011)

Keith P. said:


> Not a spammer....free lance hospitality blogger looking for content suggestions. Looking to see what are the things hotels are doing to anger their guests, and what might be a larger issue that isnt being picked up on yet. The vegi breakfast is a great example of how hotels are fully keying in on this growing demographic. So many places are going green in their service and adding organic items to their menus, but are they overlooking breakfast?



I take it you read the bit in the FAQ about using this place as a research resource then?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 24, 2011)

I stayed in one hotel where the checkout time was 9:00 am.  If you overstayed by five minutes they charged you for another night.  It was some no-name hotel in the middle of Nowhere, WY.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 24, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> The man is in charge.



Yeh, I've never seen it happen either.


----------



## porp (Oct 27, 2011)

When they frown at the public coming in just to use the loos.  I mean, isn't that part of the unwritten "deal"? Hotel Co get to take over a massive amount of city centre space. In return, the public gets a free ride on some of the facilities? For pity's sake it's not like I'm coming in for free food and drink (though thanks for asking), just a quick wee.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 31, 2011)

They dont have enough places around the outside of them to go and have a sneaky reefah....... most hotels.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 31, 2011)

Not providing slippers. I have an aversion to walking barefoot on hotel carpets, and take my own slippers when I remember.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 31, 2011)

Corax said:


> Odd start for a new member. What's this for?


 
Smells like TV or article research.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Smells like TV or article research.





> free lance hospitality blogger looking for content suggestions


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 31, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Smells like TV or article research.



I hadn't read the op until now, but it is worded just like a research question.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 31, 2011)

Badgers said:


>


Yeah that's what I would say if I was researching too.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 31, 2011)

One thing that pissed me off last summer was having to pay more than the room rate as a deposit because I asked to pay in cash! Come on! I was already paying £120 for the night.

My own fault really, shouldn't have stayed in Watford.


----------



## silverfish (Oct 31, 2011)

Bathrooms cleaned with dirty clothes or mops, fecking stinking

Any of the cheap motel chain types in the UK who's shower rooms always smell of piss.....Wash the shower curtains once a fortnight would sort the issue

WIFI Internet should be free in hotels

Breakfast left too long on the hot plate

Allowing moaning fucking vegetarians in to the hotel....Not every meals a fucking banquet will you only be happy with absolute equal amounts of veggie non veggie to choose from. Its fucking breakfast, not mitchelin star dining.

Maids that knock and enter (I always have to do not disturb out to counter this)

Insane laundry pricing

Door men that leap to the door to defend the hotel when you turn u in a banger looking scruffy. I coud be a fucking rockstar you suspicious military cunt

intricate shit like chocolate on pillows and origami bog roll when the basic level of cleaning hasn't been met

Dirty Room service trays left outside room all night

and many more 

THAT IS ALL


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't like finding a dirty sock under the bed or in the wardrobe.

Yes Radisson Oslo, Brussels, Heathrow, Amsterdam, Portman - I'M LOOKING AT YOU


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2011)

Have no sausages on the menu this week


----------



## mr steev (Nov 3, 2011)

silverfish said:


> Allowing moaning fucking vegetarians in to the hotel....Not every meals a fucking banquet will you only be happy with absolute equal amounts of veggie non veggie to choose from. Its fucking breakfast, not mitchelin star dining.



Take the bacon off the menu and you'd soon be calling for the manager


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 3, 2011)

has mould around the window frames or in the shower
has room service staff who try and come in your room on the morning you're checking out, when they shouldn't bother until reception tells them you've checked out
has double glazed windows that don't close properly and let the noise in
has shit mattresses
makes you do anything other than leave your key when checking out - I've paid, you've got my credit card details, why should I have to sign shit?
has rooms that smell

..basically I want clean, quiet, comfortable and leave me alone.


----------



## silverfish (Nov 4, 2011)

TA


mr steev said:


> Take the bacon off the menu and you'd soon be calling for the manager


Take bacon off the menu and you are virtually in vegetarian territory anyways I spend most my time in countries where the isn't even a sniff of pork so no big loss


----------



## dessiato (Nov 4, 2011)

silverfish said:


> TA
> 
> Take bacon off the menu and you are virtually in vegetarian territory anyways I spend most my time in countries where the isn't even a sniff of pork so no big loss


No bacon anywhere is always a great loss.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2011)

Finding silverfish in the bathroom


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 4, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> I wouldn't expect a full English if I was in the UK let alone abroad


In an hotel, surely you expect a cooked breakfast? (In the UK anyway).  That's part of the deal.  A big breakfast.

If I want a meagre affair, I could stay at home.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 4, 2011)

A full English breakfast is essential for any hotel that serves food. Imagine a French restaurant that didn't serve wine at lunchtime... ridiculous innit


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Finding silverfish in the bathroom


finding silverfish in the same hotel as you! or at the next table at breakfast 

why the fuck does it bother you what your fellow guests eat or don't eat silverfish? 
grow up


----------



## TopCat (Nov 4, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Just to let people know that Saros research are paying £65 for hotel research at the moment.


Saros also provide a decent buffet and (nearly always) booze.


----------



## silverfish (Nov 4, 2011)

ddraig said:


> finding silverfish in the same hotel as you! or at the next table at breakfast
> 
> why the fuck does it bother you what your fellow guests eat or don't eat silverfish?
> grow up



Thats the point, it doesn't, why does it bother you what I eat when there is a huge choice of veggy/meaty options

Grow up yourself


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2011)

silverfish said:


> Thats the point, it doesn't, why does it bother you what I eat when there is a huge choice of veggy/meaty options
> 
> Grow up yourself


? eh? you posted about allowing vegi's no?
so either you have problem with people not eating the same as you or you don't?
and if it doesn't bother you, why be a twat and post that?


----------



## purves grundy (Nov 4, 2011)

had a fycking really annoying time in london the last couple of days. fucking bollocks to it all. now i'm back in manchester, paying 30 quid less and it's fucking brilliant


----------



## silverfish (Nov 4, 2011)

It was a throw away line in a long post. I can't see the issue of veggy breakfasts and hotel prices brought up in the thread.

If you listed every breakfast product or permutation know to man and broke them down into veggy and none veggy I think you'll find the carnivores should actually be the ones complaining about hotel breakfast prices (If you apply the logic in some of the posts)

Anyhow, I'm not here for a friday night arguement or to derail the the thread. Peace


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 5, 2011)

ddraig said:


> "don't do" vegi breakfasts
> or you just have to do with tomatoes, beans and mushrooms, hash browns if lucky
> again, many hotels


That's usually more than enough food for me tbh. It's nice if they can run to a veggie saus tho.

Paying extra for breakfast, esp continental ones at IBIS's and that are bad and they're never that nice.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Nov 28, 2011)

paulhackett said:


> I don't get what is meant by a veggie breakfast, when I would imagine most hotels offer toast, fruit, cereal etc. even if it's not under the guise of a continental breakfast? Where's the issue? Even in countries that tend to lay the remains of an animal on your table for breakfast have workarounds.. can't see it's an issue at all.
> 
> Your mention of mixed sex guests though must be an issue.


Yeah, but that's not good enough. They want cooked breakfast with meat substitutes.


----------

